# Restoried ‘72 Manta Ray



## Lrubin (Oct 1, 2022)

I proudly introduce my restoried (I’d like this turn better than restored) 1972 Schwinn, Manta Ray, purchased from, can you believe, the original owner. A great job on the seat by Gary so I decided to have it stripped and powder coated in black. The chrome came out great and I used a couple of shiny new parts. I’m so excited to be riding it, feeling the gears smoothly grind into place.  I know I have sinned by painting it a color other than the original line. But what good is adulthood if you can’t do a little sending along the way. Larry


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 1, 2022)

Glad to share information. Alan lrubin555@gmail.com.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## vince72 (Oct 1, 2022)

wow looks good!


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 1, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Looks great! Nice job!



Thx Don


----------



## Thee (Oct 1, 2022)

Oh no you sinner 500 Hail Marys , hahaha looks awesome ! Perfect for October 🎃👻


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 1, 2022)

Thee said:


> Oh no you sinner 500 Hail Marys , hahaha looks awesome ! Perfect for October 🎃👻



If one is to sin, one should have a good ride. Thanks.


----------



## Thee (Oct 1, 2022)

Lrubin said:


> If one is to sin, one should have a good ride. Thanks.



Amen ⛪️


----------



## Rollo (Oct 1, 2022)

... Nice job ... no disc brake I see ...


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 1, 2022)

nope, no disc brake


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 1, 2022)

Great adult rider.


----------



## ADReese (Oct 1, 2022)

Can you tell me a little more about your seat resto? I have a manta seat I'd like to have redone. Thanks!


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 2, 2022)

Gary of Koole Stuff did it. I believe he bought the business from Pete who was the guru. He uses the Schwinn approved trademark cover material . I sent my saddle pans which he sandblasted and primed, and then rebuilt with new foam, hardware and badge. $300. Well worth it.


----------



## eeapo (Oct 2, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 2, 2022)

Thanks. A fun ride to be sure.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 2, 2022)

nice job theres also a guy in Ohio Joe Crawford that can do your seat to if needed


----------



## ADReese (Oct 3, 2022)

Thank you for the seat info! Looks fantastic. For comparison, does anyone know what Joe Crawfords restoration fee is?


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 4, 2022)

vince72 said:


> wow looks good!



Yes, at 67, I’ve graduated to an adolescent bike.


----------



## indycycling (Oct 8, 2022)

ADReese said:


> Thank you for the seat info! Looks fantastic. For comparison, does anyone know what Joe Crawfords restoration fee is?



Joe has done many seats for me over the years, his work is top notch and he turns them around lightning fast. Under $200 but you'd need to ask him about the Manta seat, could be a bit more


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 8, 2022)

Since the Manta Ray has more material, I would imagine it’s gonna cost more than a regular banana seat


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 8, 2022)

Since the Manta Ray has more material, I would imagine it’s gonna cost more than a regular banana seat


----------



## 62typhoon (Oct 10, 2022)

Beautiful work...im presently working on sanding down my 71 Collegiate...it just occurred to me that appears to be the same frame?
same chainguard?...minus the ape hangers and seat...am I right on this?

thanks


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 10, 2022)

Sounds like quite a project. I don’t really know. Sorry. You’ll be painting it yourself?


----------



## Rayzur (Dec 19, 2022)

Thinking of selling it ?....I've been thinking about doing the same thing....buying one to paint black.


----------

